# Land For Sale in Matagorda



## charles jinks

Matagorda,South Gulf Rd.12 half acre lots...$30,000 each...near intercoastal&beach...call 979-476-3004


----------



## Erichter5674

charles jinks said:


> Matagorda,South Gulf Rd.12 half acre lots...$30,000 each...near intercoastal&beach...call 979-476-3004


 Can you send some photos and/ or pin of land location?


----------

